# Sorry that I haven't posted lately..



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm still here. 

I just have been busy trying to move this site to my server, and off of Mark's.  Now I am having server problems of my own, so before I can move this site over I have to fix my server problems now. 

Don't worry, it will all be fixed in a day or 2, and I will have the site on my server in now time.  I hope everyone is still enjoying the site. 

Sorry Mark, for the delay, I will have this site off your server shortly. Sorry again.

Bryan


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i guess ill forgive you this time...dont ever let it happen again, though...jk  :lol:  

its all good


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Will we have to reset to a new URL once it's moved?

Oh, I just noticed that your name is Bryan, and it occured to me that Shaggy from Scooby Doo has the real name of Bryan Shagworthy. Is that how you picked "Shaggy" for your handle?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

?? His real name was Bryan?? No I didn't know that..  I have been called Shaggy most of my life, because when I was younger, I looked like him. 

No, you will still be able to come to fishforums.com. I may have to shut down the forum for a few hours so that I won't get any posts to the older server and then loss them when its moved to my server.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ok cool, i hope its not down for too long. will our post count be affected??? ive worked so hard to get this far... not that i care about post count :roll:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it's all good bro, get back to work! LOL


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

No it won't, I will close the forum down. Transfer the database over to my server and then open the forum back up again. So like nothing ever happened


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ok, cool! :mrgreen: good luck shaggy!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Will do..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

(In a sinister voice) Nothing can shut us down. Ahhh HA HA HA HA 

OK maybe shaggy can.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I got my server problem licked and I will have this pupy moved over to my server in a no time. I may shut it down tomorrow, so beware. 

I will let you all know before I do!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

uh huh lol still weird like something from alien planet lol


----------

